# Galvanized metal containers?



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever used galvanized sheet metal to make custom hydroponic containers for drip method or ebb n flow my space is kind of odd shaped and feel i could maximize space with custom built containers by like a heating and air guy.All ive ever seen is plastic.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2008)

Metal is not a good material for hydroponics.  The water needs to be kept fairly acidic.  Acidic water and nute solution don't work well with metal.


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 12, 2008)

What if i painted it with epoxy,or waterproof basement paint or any ideas on custom trays?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

why not buy some chea arse rubbermaid or 5 gal buckets.heck,some places will give you the buckets.all ya gotta do is clean them.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 12, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever used galvanized sheet metal to make custom hydroponic containers for drip method or ebb n flow *my space is kind of odd shaped and feel i could maximize space* with custom built containers by like a heating and air guy.All ive ever seen is plastic.



Tell us more

what is your level of experience

what shape n space do you mean

compost in square or round  pots is a great way to learn about growing

there are many _angles_ in which to approach this................


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 12, 2008)

Outdoor mostly, some soil inside both with sucess, wanting to go  hydroponics using drip method on vegative growth and ebb and flow for flowering.The vegative is a long and narrow room 3 foot by 11 foot and the bud room is 10 foot by 8 foot but kind of a wierd entrance and a wierd angle i know i can make better space ussage custom building the containers.I also figured the less water connections the less problems could occur.Any thoughts?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> Outdoor mostly, some soil inside both with sucess, wanting to go  hydroponics using drip method on vegative growth and ebb and flow for flowering.The vegative is a long and narrow room 3 foot by 11 foot and the bud room is 10 foot by 8 foot but kind of a wierd entrance and a wierd angle i know i can make better space ussage custom building the containers.I also figured the less water connections the less problems could occur.Any thoughts?



Those are really quite large grow spaces--are you planning on filling them?


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought that 1 or 2 containers per room would be better than 3 or 4 less connections less chance of leaks or failure.Or how would the 5 gal buckets work with either of those systems theyd still have to set in a tray wouldnt they?


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 12, 2008)

By the way hemp goddess you are not allowed to talk to my wife she once constucted a vertical garden where everything grew on trellaces,including lufa which she harvested and gave away as christmas presents.She also wants to build her own lights .......uuuughhhhh


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 12, 2008)

Metal wouldn't be Good at all like Hemp Goddess said, besides I used them at work and leaving water in them will rust them with tiny holes and then might have a mess and besides you want to Keep Ur water as clean as u can from any metal rust that might stop the Pump.
Paint them or even use a epoxy wouldn't be Good Either do to the Chemicals you be putting in there and that wouldn't be good for the Plants roots.
Go buy some Buckets at walmart or Lowe's!! U be better off..

I a soil person and don't know much about hydro. stuff but what I know about metal & water that wouldn't be good..Over a few months Rust.
Go Plastic.. Enjoy.


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 12, 2008)

Why dont galvinized metal roofs rust then,or the poles that hold the lights along the interstates are galvanized and they dont rust and dont get me wrong id much rather use 8 dollar plastic tubs but id need like 5 of them with a drain hole on each one, with a tube running to each. one just seems less chance for error if i had 1 big tray with 1 tube and 1 drain am I wrong?   What if I lined the tray with like plastic then from like a swimmingpool?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> Why dont galvinized metal roofs rust then,or the poles that hold the lights along the interstates are galvanized and they dont rust and dont get me wrong id much rather use 8 dollar plastic tubs but id need like 5 of them with a drain hole on each one, with a tube running to each. one just seems less chance for error if i had 1 big tray with 1 tube and 1 drain am I wrong?   What if I lined the tray with like plastic then from like a swimmingpool?



Galvanized water lines that have acidic water running through them *DO* rust and corrode.  I would recommend plastic containers, since, ultimately, you are not going to have every sq ft filled with containers.   Regardless, I just don't see you having 1 tray that will work for 80 sq ft...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> By the way hemp goddess you are not allowed to talk to my wife she once constucted a vertical garden where everything grew on trellaces,including lufa which she harvested and gave away as christmas presents.She also wants to build her own lights .......uuuughhhhh


+

Hey, what do you mean that I am not allowed to talk to your wife :huh:.

You say that "She wants to build her own lights" like it is a bad thing...you should consider yourself lucky to have such a woman!


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 12, 2008)

I was teasing on the wife thing she is the salt of the earth and can usually talk me out of stupid ideas like this but i just read where in europe they have galvanized metal roofs,catch the rain off of them store it in galinized metal barrels and then drink it,also they still use even in my area galvinzed metal animal waterers.Also I understand Im not going to have 1 big tray. For instance in the 3x11 room the door is about in the middle of the 11 ft side well you walk in barely enough room to turn around so I thought 1 3 foot by 4 foot tray to my right for veg growth and 1 4 by 3 to my left for clones and mamas leaving a 3x3 to stand in the middle.Also Godess I appreciate your feedback.Truly


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> I was teasing on the wife thing she is the salt of the earth and can usually talk me out of stupid ideas like this but i just read where in europe they have galvanized metal roofs,catch the rain off of them store it in galinized metal barrels and then drink it,also they still use even in my area galvinzed metal animal waterers.Also I understand Im not going to have 1 big tray. For instance in the 3x11 room the door is about in the middle of the 11 ft side well you walk in barely enough room to turn around so I thought 1 3 foot by 4 foot tray to my right for veg growth and 1 4 by 3 to my left for clones and mamas leaving a 3x3 to stand in the middle.Also Godess I appreciate your feedback.Truly



It is the acidity of the water/nute solution that makes metal unsuitable for hydro.  I don't do ebb and flow, but I would guess that you can get 3 x 4 plastic trays.  There is a reason that all hydro equipment is plastic.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

You can lead a horse to water THG.

Forget the gal idea metalmover420; or better yet try it so we can tell you we told you so.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 13, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> Why dont galvinized metal roofs rust then,or the poles that hold the lights along the interstates are galvanized and they dont rust and dont get me wrong id much rather use 8 dollar plastic tubs but id need like 5 of them with a drain hole on each one, with a tube running to each. one just seems less chance for error if i had 1 big tray with 1 tube and 1 drain am I wrong? What if I lined the tray with like plastic then from like a swimmingpool?


 
 Yes those metal Galvinized roofs alone the edge or around those pipes on the roof, does rust over time!!!  just take a Good Look under the roofing material along the edge and U will see Lots of Dirt or mud if winter time, and those metal edges are the start of Decay.. I am not talking about new homes but the Older ones.
All galvinized metal Will Rust over time.. Look at all the nails that are Galvinized they rust over time..

Swimming pool Idea is good as long as water doen't get in between the tarp and the metal but then have to worry about Sweat in between so that Not good either.
I have seen some where on the net that U can buy a BIG Plastic Tub like u want and have it shipped to U and even came with a lids.  I will do some searching and see if I can get U a web site..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> also they still use even in my area galvinzed metal animal waterers.



*Not to be mean...

...but what the HELL is an ANIMAL WATERER?!?!  *


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 13, 2008)

a Trough Domschron; unless they've started planting animals in them parts.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*Oh wow I'm so high!

a self watering trough can be a bad idea! The bacteria would build up at the bottom if the water didn't go down, refill, go down, refill...you know...*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 13, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Not to be mean...*
> 
> *...but what the HELL is an ANIMAL WATERER?!?!  *


 
Water *trough Is for animal water!!!!:hubba:   endless U give ur pets a Glass of water to drink from..:rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

no no no  metal mover420,...  n o no  answer is NO... gimme that metal sheets

watch me...  (bending and welding the metals), closing the every corners and weldin it with TIG..  now I got a jon boat..  and thank you..  here one of my old plastic tank for ebb/flow system... here you go...  and thank you, now I can go out fishing   and have a good day!!


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok  ok   im gonna go plastic and if any one can direct me to 3x4 plastic trays it would be much apprteciated and thank you everyone.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*Enjoy the fishing papa! Better be fly!*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 13, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> Ok ok im gonna go plastic and if any one can direct me to 3x4 plastic trays it would be much apprteciated and thank you everyone.


 
3 feet X 4 feet that a Big container and how deep do u want ?
1 Idea I have in mind for u is go check out wreck Motor home they all have Big Plastic tank and they have drains on them.. Just a thought that size..

Look up water tanks and do ur search there and find different size on what ur looking for.. looking them up right now..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 19, 2008)

metalmover you could use galv but then line w/ a thick mil rubber pond liner. im a fabricator & have installed rather large ponds. if you have ?'s pm me


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 20, 2008)

The only metals I could see this working with would be surgical steel or aluminum, but even then.....use plastic.


----------

